# W4 resto project



## parts man (Sep 24, 2003)

This is the W4 project we've been working on for the last 2+ years. So far we've spent about 20 hours on it!! I hope to get it ready to paint in the spring, it just needs the fender braces straightened up, and some patching at the bottom of the fenders, and a lot of sand-blasting, body work, and cleaning!!

<img src=http://www.chowntractorparts.com/images/w4inshop.jpg>


----------



## cornfused (Sep 23, 2003)

That's one of my favorite tractors! Do it up proud.:clap:


----------



## Argee (Sep 17, 2003)

Do you sand blast it right on the tractor?


----------



## Ingersoll444 (Sep 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by parts man _
> *This is the W4 project we've been working on for the last 2+ years. So far we've spent about 20 hours on it!! *



Sounds like one of my projects.  


It is a nice looking tractor.


----------



## parts man (Sep 24, 2003)

Cornfused, my grandfather's first tractor was a W4 so we're going the extra mile on this one. We're going to take our time and do it right!!

Argee, we remove all the tin to sand blast, and just use a wire brush in a drill for the cast. I don't like the idea of getting sand into the engine!!


----------



## jbetts13 (Dec 28, 2003)

*hey parts man*

hey parts man it looks like you got sum work to do on that tractor :xmas:


----------



## parts man (Sep 24, 2003)

jbetts, welcome aboard, glad you made it!! Look around and enjoy!!
The tractor runs perfect and I've already rewired it, it's just body work now!! Still, I find the body work takes the longest any way!:argh:


----------



## jodyand (Sep 16, 2003)

Hey parts have you done anymore work on this or are waiting till spring to finsh it up.:blacksuit
Jody


----------



## parts man (Sep 24, 2003)

Hi Jody,, she's still sitting the same as in the picture  It's been too %$#^ cold to do any thing to it yet, and there's been NO time to play either 

Hopefully I'll get some time in march and april when it's a little warmer, and to wet to work outdoors.


----------



## farmallmaniac (Feb 16, 2004)

lookin good! i want a W-9 someday i think they look awesome! u have a great tractor there.


----------



## parts man (Sep 24, 2003)

> _Originally posted by farmallmaniac _
> *lookin good! i want a W-9 someday i think they look awesome! u have a great tractor there. *



Thank you for the kind words! A W-9 is a sharp looking machine, very impressive and BIG. The first thing you notice is the size of the grill.


----------



## jodyand (Sep 16, 2003)

So parts man has it warmed up enough to start back on this project.
Jody


----------



## parts man (Sep 24, 2003)

Hi Jody, we haven't got back to it just yet, been busy cutting wood the last little bit, but I hope to get at it before the end of march ( got my fingers crossed!!). 
I'll post some more pictures when we get back under way.


----------



## farmallmaniac (Feb 16, 2004)

can't wait to see that tractor all painted up


----------



## parts man (Sep 24, 2003)

> _Originally posted by farmallmaniac _
> *can't wait to see that tractor all painted up *



ME TOO!! I hope to have it ready for the local tractor show in May, but i'm not holdin my breath either!:lmao:


----------



## farmallmaniac (Feb 16, 2004)

lol well i want to see pictures lol when its done


----------



## jbetts13 (Dec 28, 2003)

we want pics we want pics we want pics     \

smile :nerd:


----------



## jodyand (Sep 16, 2003)

Hey partsman did you ever finish it if so how about some pictures:winky:


----------



## parts man (Sep 24, 2003)

Jody, not ready yet!! Life kinda got in the way, I'll be taking the tin off this fall, having it sandblasted, and I'll take it into my basement this winter to do the body work. Hopefully it will be ready for next May!


----------



## spook291 (Oct 26, 2003)

David:



> I'll take it into my basement this winter to do the body work. Hopefully it will be ready for next May!


And my question is : Will you still be around next May after Martha has a little chat with you about this?????

I once put a Mercury 440 T/T that I survived a 40 foot flight on into my living room. Wife #! was suitable impressed :smoking:  Oh, notice I said #1! 
outta here


----------



## parts man (Sep 24, 2003)

OK, just to clarify, I'll just be bringing the tinwork into my basement, and just a piece at a time, NOT the whole tractor! My door isn't THAT wide!! 
Also, this is old hat to Martha, I did the body work on the H in the basement too, she's just happy to have me inside the house for a change.


----------



## caseman-d (Nov 29, 2003)

Well keep good notes as to what you do to it. I became a proud owner of a 1947 W-4 yesterday. Overall it seems to be in pretty decent shape, feners dinged up but not bad. Brand spanking new rear rubber, firestone 23 degree tires.
<img src =http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v294/caseman-d/rare%20find/100-0013_IMG.jpg>

mines the one on the right.
<img src =http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v294/caseman-d/rare%20find/100-0029_IMG.jpg>

Will probably have more pictures once it's off the trailer
caseman-d


----------



## caseman-d (Nov 29, 2003)

closer look
caseman-d


----------



## parts man (Sep 24, 2003)

Caseman, that's a fine looking tractor!!:thumbsup: The tin looks real good! Around here the fenders get beat up pretty bad, most tractors get woods use, and them ol' W series fendrs don't take that well! 

I'm not doing anything to unusual with our W4, but I'll try to take some pics as I go.


----------



## jodyand (Sep 16, 2003)

Congrats caseman looks to be in good shape cant wait to see more pictures of it. Does it run good:question:


----------



## farmallmaniac (Feb 16, 2004)

looks good !!


----------



## caseman-d (Nov 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by jodyand _
> *Congrats caseman looks to be in good shape cant wait to see more pictures of it. Does it run good:question: *


Well of coarse it does Jody. It seemed to run a little rough so I dumped some seafoam into the gas tank and after awhile it was running like a new one, I think I must of at least put 10 miles on it today :tractorsm :tractorsm :tractorsm :tractorsm :tractorsm . To tired to add picture to post tonight. Here is a picture of it next to my W-9
caseman-d


----------



## Live Oak (Dec 22, 2003)

Sweet Caseman! It is probably my CRS but I did not realize you had a W9. That has been one of my favorite. Maybe some day. I love the sound of the 350 cubic inch 4 cylinder. Great pictures too! They make a real nice pair. :thumbsup:


----------



## caseman-d (Nov 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Chief _
> *Sweet Caseman! It is probably my CRS but I did not realize you had a W9. That has been one of my favorite. Maybe some day. I love the sound of the 350 cubic inch 4 cylinder. Great pictures too! They make a real nice pair. :thumbsup: *


Chief,
I should have gotten my W-6 out and took a picture of all 3 of them together, ooppps I better include the w400 also, don't want it to be left out.
caseman-d


----------



## parts man (Sep 24, 2003)

> _Originally posted by caseman-d _
> *Chief,
> I should have gotten my W-6 out and took a picture of all 3 of them together, ooppps I better include the w400 also, don't want it to be left out.
> caseman-d *



NICE!! Please do,, that's nice set!!


----------



## Live Oak (Dec 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by parts man _
> *NICE!! Please do,, that's nice set!! *


I second Parts' motion!


----------



## jodyand (Sep 16, 2003)

So caseman do you like Cases or Farmalls more I know you just like tractors as long as they are not Green right:winky: :lmao:


----------



## bontai Joe (Sep 16, 2003)

Caseman,
Real nice looking tractors you have there. Doesn't look like the tin needs fixing at all, just paint.


----------



## caseman-d (Nov 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by jodyand _
> *So caseman do you like Cases or Farmalls more I know you just like tractors as long as they are not Green right:winky: :lmao: *


Not True Jody,
I just haven't run across the right green one that I could afford. I always told myslf that if I was ever to own another green one it was going to be a JD 80 or 830

I guess I have a special feeling for the Mccormick Farmall. I farmed many aceres with the W-9 in the above picture. First tractor on the farm was a Farmall M, then the W-9. Then we got a H. Then dad bought a Farmall 400, with powersteering, live pto., boy we thought we were in heaven. I was fourth in line so it was awhile before I got to run it. Then we got a 660 gaser, again we were in heaven. Guess for me that meant I got to drive the M and W-9. Actually I did start out on a MM bucking Hay. So yes I have a stronger tie to the Mccormicks than Case, but I seem to have Case on my brain.
caseman-d


----------



## farmallmaniac (Feb 16, 2004)

How about that family picture


----------

